# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  اشعار الشيخ فزاع

## زهرة الفردوس.

*في غلا ودك ! تمنيت الهيام*

*                   يابعد ؟ كل القلوب الهايمه* 

*                   ماعلى جروحي ! ولاقلبي ملام*
*                    ولاحسبت حساب ؟ للي لايم* 
*                   انتِ روحي وانتِ عمري والغرام*
*                    وانت لي ؟ كل الحياه الدايمه*

*                  لانظرتك ؟ ذاااااب جسمي لك كلام*
*                   وابتدت ؟ سحب الجروووح الغايمه*
 
طبيعي منك يغارون ... طبيعي كلهم يشكون              وشي عادي لا تستغرب ... اذا حتى بعد يبكون
               جميل ودوم ساحرهم ... من اولهم لاخرهم
                   تراك انت بتجننهم ... وفتان الهوى مجنون
                 طباعك تلفت الانظار ... تخلي العاشقين كثار
               وانا يا اغلى من روحي ... من الغيرة عليك اغار
                اقول لك دوم جاملهم ... بلطف وذوق عاملهم
                  وانا الي ميت منهم ... اذوق المر وما يدرون 
              حبيبي عذبة كلماتك ... يا روحي حلوة نظراتك
               يا روعة كل شي ... حتى اذا بالغت بسكاتك
            الوم الناس واعذرهم ... حرام اكسر خواطرهم
          وما دامك انت عاجبهم ... غصب عنهم وش يسوون
 
تــضحك.. 

              تضحك وانا لجلك اموت والعمرياعمري يفوت
            شوف الزمن في حالتي وقف عقارب ساعته
            شوف الشقا في دنيتي حصل مناه وغايته
           ينسج على حلمي بيوت تشبه بيوت العنكبوت
     خذلك من الواقع عضه واتحس بالقلب الكبير
                 ياما عطا وياما صفا وانتا ولاعندك ضمير
           احذر ترى بيجيك يوم وتصيرلي مالك لزوم
           بين الهوى جسوا الهموم ماينفعك بالحب صوت
             ياهم خذ همك وروح ياصبر صبرني عليه
            يكفي متاهات وجروح لاجيت انهيه ابتدي
           هوالمشكله قلبي معاه كل يوم يتجدد غلاه
            ياما نصحته قال اه وش حيلته غير السكوت 
  أنا عنواني اشعاري واسمي فـي معانيهـاوأوّل بيت أنا قلتـه غـدا تاريـخ ميـلادي
إذا تنشِدْ عن أخباري مـن اوّلْهـا لتاليهـاأنا اشعاري هي اخباري على ما اْريد تنقادي
وانا أمّي إماراتي ولِدْت وعشت أنـا فيهـاوابوي أمجاد عرباني وطاري ماضي اجدادي
واخواني أنا المليار مسلـم فـي أراضيهـاوانا القرآن والسِنّـه غَـدَوا زادي وزوّادي
أعيش هْمومي وفَرْحي ولا لي نيّه أخفيهـاوأكبر همّي المقدس وطفـلٍ جنبـه يْنـادي
يهزّ بْصَرْخته أرضٍ نوى الصهيون يمحيهامن التاريخ، والعالم وقَفْ مكتوف الايـادي
وانا ايّامي هـي اسْتـاذي تعلّمنـي لياليهـافلا خيـرٍ بإنسـانٍ يِفـادْ ولا بَعَـدْ فـادي
و(زايد) قِدْوِتي (زايد) و(زايد) من يزهّيهـابلاده شانها عالـي باسمـهْ دايـمْ تْشـادي
وروحي (محمّد المغوار) ابن راشد يغذّيهـامن أشعاره من أفكاره، بنيت بْمجدهْ امجادي
مرَبِنّي على الجودْ وعلى المعروف واحميهابلادي حبّي الأول ولا لـي غيرهـا بـلادي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

مو حلو ان الشخص يدخل بس مايرد

----------


## القمر الجميل

يسلموووا على الاشعار كثير حلوه ما ننحرم من جديد

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلمووووووووووووووو

القمر الجميل

غريبهالطبايع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بفـــرحـ

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_مشكوره حبيبتي_ 
_أشعاره بصراحه روووووووووعه_
_ربي يسلم إيديك_ 
_وما ننحرم من الجديد_
_مودتي_


 
_أمنيـــات_

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلــــــــــــــمووووووو

----------

